# Alignment Shops



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Anyone have a good recommendation for a 4-wheel alignment? I'll probably be getting tires out in Orem or SLC and need an alignment before I get the tires on. It's $70 for the alignment out here and I was hoping it'd be cheaper out there.


----------



## WHutchings (Jan 6, 2009)

Ive had pretty good luck with les shwab in midvale it's around 55 bucks.


----------

